# R33 GTR HKS hi power silent exhaust system



## whyte21james (May 7, 2014)

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR HKS hi power silent exhaust system (95mm) pipe diameter

If anyone know of one for sale pref used but in great condition would consider.

or swap for my BLITZ NUR Exhaust

cheers
James 
07790 451557


----------

